# Defi Hoyt Challenge 2009



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

It is with great pleasure that the administration of the PRO 3D circuit announces its involvement in the pursuit of the "Defi Hoyt Challenge" in collaboration with Normand Poulin, creator of the event, and the support of Monsen Sporting Goods and Hoyt USA. The exact dates and the site of the competition will be announced soon: i'll keep you posted :wink:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

nice ...
ya'll gunna come out west so we can play


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Is this a single day event or a weekend affair? Is there any more general information about the event you can post at this time?

Thanks,


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

its going to be a 2 day event. none of the details are oficial yet so i cant give out any info. i should have more details very soon.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

It's a phenomenal 2-day shoot not too far from Mirabel Airport. For the last few years, it's been the largest 3-D tournament in Canada. They normally hold it the weekend immediately following Canada Day. Camping on-site. Super Meschouis (sp) on Saturday evening. The course is great, but it you're shooting elite category, get ready for some long shots. It's a must attend on my list!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Baldini said:


> It's a phenomenal 2-day shoot not too far from Mirabel Airport. For the last few years, it's been the largest 3-D tournament in Canada. They normally hold it the weekend immediately following Canada Day. Camping on-site. Super Meschouis (sp) on Saturday evening. The course is great, but it you're shooting elite category, get ready for some long shots. It's a must attend on my list!


WHen you're talking "long shots", what are the caps on distance (if in fact there are caps???)


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

hoody123 said:


> WHen you're talking "long shots", what are the caps on distance (if in fact there are caps???)


50 plus metres.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

They have a hunter class that shoots closer (the ladies' stakes), but the max yardage tends to follow the FCA ruls from what I remember which makes it 50 yards or so. I seem to recall a 45 yard turkey and racoon though.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Super shoot if you've never been go.
Small varmints out so far your pin looks like a harvest moon.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???*

good shoot just bring a translator for the registration table... and don`t be in a rush to leave....


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pretty significant difference between 50m plus and 50 yard max... Anybody able to point me to a resource that's authoritative?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

its 45 meters max for the elite class and 35 max for the hunter class. :wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I can remember shooting a Caribou at the first Hoyt Shoot for 50yrds. and was lucky to hit it,it was more like 55 yrds.If you have a 50 yrds pin you will be safe.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

the first couple of years they streched the distance a little on a few targets:tongue: , but had too many complaints. the official distance should be 45 meters this year. i remember a caribou in a pine forest that was right around 52 meters. it cost me 2 arrows:angry:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeronimo you shooting Le Garder on Sunday.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Jeronimo you shooting Le Garder on Sunday.


im not sure yet. im shooting in valleyfeild saturday. ill see how late i get to bed after the GSP fight lol. if your there how can i pick you out of the crowd?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Tall guy with a Red Hoyt shirt.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

im the guy on the right. ill try and get there sunday:wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Pic of Mr Dodge*

That's Big Dan on the left.


----------

